# Wie gefällt Euch das, was Ihr bisher von WotLK gehört und gesehen habt?



## Flauwy (23. Juli 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, wie Euch das gefällt, was Ihr bisher von WotLK gehört und gesehen habt.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team

p.s.: Die Ergebnisse der letzten Umfrage hört Ihr übrigens im buffedCast 98 (hier anhören)


----------



## Greeki (23. Juli 2008)

Ich muss sagen, obwohl ich ein starker Blizz Kritiker bin, das sie bisher eine solide Leistung gezeigt haben. Die Einführung des DK ist mehr als nur gelungen, die neuen Zonen sind nicht schlecht und die Geschichte Arthas ist sehr nett eingebunden. Mal schaun wie der Highendcontent dann wirklich aussieht, aber bisher macht Nordend und die andren neuen Sachen einen guten soliden Eindruck.


----------



## Flauwy (23. Juli 2008)

Ich bin zwar Blizz-Fanboy und sehe daher sicher alles aus einem anderen Blickwinkel als viele Spieler, aber mich hat die Erweiterung bisher total geflasht. Atmosphäre pur, Verbesserung der Klassen an den Stellen wo es drückte und Story, Story, Story!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thereallogan (23. Juli 2008)

nais nais nais!!!
will endlich selbst nen todesritter spielen,hoffe immer noch auf nen beta-key^^


----------



## SOS5 (23. Juli 2008)

also ich finde das hier richtig geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich freu mich jetzt noch mehr darauf zu spielen


----------



## Greeki (23. Juli 2008)

Flauwy schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar Blizz-Fanboy und sehe daher sicher alles aus einem anderen Blickwinkel als viele Spieler, aber mich hat die Erweiterung bisher total geflasht. Atmosphäre pur, Verbesserung der Klassen an den Stellen wo es drückte und Story, Story, Story!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist doch nur happy über die SPS Änderungen gibs zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SOS5 (23. Juli 2008)

an alle die beta video 3 gesehn haben an der stelle wo die mit den dk raus wo die brennende stadt is und so das sieh imba aus^^ alles geht weiter das macht das spiel so intressant


----------



## agolbur (23. Juli 2008)

ich sag nur eins:

schön wäre wenn blizzard es von anfang an so gemacht hätte und jedes gebiet so geworden wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




fand auch die einfachen dinge toll^^ z.b. das man als "bösewicht" auf die zivilisten schlagen konnte und sie schreiben dann halt noch dinge wie "wäre ich heute lieber nicht zur arbeit gekommen" oder andes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netamleben (23. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde das blizz sich selbst übertroffen hat. Die Grafik sieht ja mal richtig geil aus. Eigentlich wollte ich meinen mage auf 80 leveln bevor ich mich dem DK zuwende aber jetzt glaube ich das ich mir doch den DK vornehme nur allein wegen der vorletzten Quest im Startgebiet. Scarlets mit nem Skelettdrachen (Frostwyrm wahrscheinlich) abschießen macht mit Sicherheit fun.


----------



## Baldoran (23. Juli 2008)

was man bisher sehen konnte war göttlich !
viele abwechslungsreiche quests..
gute story..
und und und...
besonders die idee das die todesrittergebiete so halb instanziert sind !
also es endlich mal so aussieht als hätten die taten endlich dauernde wirkung !


----------



## Clamev (23. Juli 2008)

Also was ich bisher gesehen hab gefällt mir sehr gut!Das Dk Startgebiet und die quests sind liebevoll designt und sehr stimmig jedoch hoffe ich dass auch Leute wie ,die ihren alten Main behalten und auf 80Leveln,auch ein bischen von diesem neuem Flare in Nordend spüren lassen.
Ansonsten stört mich ein bischen das es immer mehr casual lastig wird,aber solange genügend Raidcontent für Raider da ist und die Bosse gut gemacht,anspruchsvoll und stimmig sind freue ich mich darauf.Vor allem weil ich in Bc so ein bischen das düstere aus den alten INstanzen (Mc,ubrs,Bwl,Ony) vermisse.


----------



## Caspar (23. Juli 2008)

Bis jetzt schaut es echt wunderbar aus und das Startgebiet des Todesritters, mit der sich dynamisch veränderndern Welt je nach Queststand ist gut gelungen.
Allderdings mache ich mir Sorgen, ob das hohe Niveau durchgehalten wird. Die Erwartungen (meine und ich denke auch die vieler anderer) sind immens hoch
und auch bei BC hat es nicht lange gedauert, bis die erste Euphorie verflogen ist und die Nörgler da waren...
Und leider hatten sie an vielen Stellen recht.
Ich wünsche mir sehr, dass WotLK so gut wird, wie es bisher ausschaut, aber einige Bedenken habe ich schon.

Najo, hoffen wir das Beste

mfG Caspar


P.S: hab mal mit Nr. 3 abgestimmt.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (23. Juli 2008)

Ich war wie viele andere Sehr skeptisch was den neuen Content betrifft, aber das Rp Feeling im Startgebiet und die ersten Eindrücke aus Northrend haben mich von der 3ten Wahl zu ersten überzeugt.


----------



## Zachrid (23. Juli 2008)

*klickt auf:* "Das was ich nicht überhören konnte sieht gut aus, aber ich versuche mich vom AddOn überraschen zu lassen."


----------



## Sytranuss (23. Juli 2008)

Ich persönlich freue mich besonders über die vielen kleinen Änderungen in der Spielmechanik, wie zum Beispiel die neuartig instanzierte Todesritterquestreihe, die in Sachen Story und Atmosphäre vermutlich einen neuen Maßstab für World of Warcraft setzen wird. Außerdem hat Blizzard wieder viel Humor angebracht, was mich auch jedes mal aufs Neue begeistert.


----------



## Wallrunner (23. Juli 2008)

Todesritter : Super

Neue Gebiete : Super

Nurnoch mehr Arena : KOTZ

Noch mehr 5 min Inis : KOTZ

Nerfs des Def-Kriegers : KOTZ


----------



## Therealdead (23. Juli 2008)

Alles was bis jetzt veröffentlicht wurde zeugt von hoher Qualität.
Vorallem die neuen Schlachtfelder mit Belagerungswaffen versprechen viel.
Der Todesritter hat ein wunderschönes Startgebiet mit vielen abwechslungs- und ideenreichen Quests bekommen. Außerdem scheint sich eine Story zu entwickeln die sehr interessant werden und neue Maßstäbe für WoW setzen könnte. An Eastereggs und Anspielungen hat Blizzard auch in der zweiten Erweiterung nicht gespart, klasse. Jedoch bleibt abzuwarten wie es mit den "alten" Charakteren weitergeht, man will schließlich auch gute Unterhaltung geboten bekommen wenn man seinen 70er weiterspielt. Außerdem bleibt abzuwarten wie sich die umfangreichen Klassenänderungen auswirken werden, das Balancing war bei Blizzard bis jetzt jedoch recht gut. Der High Lvl Content stellt ebenfalls eine wichtige Sache dar, wenn man Lvl 80 erreicht hat soll man noch ausreichend Möglichkeiten zum weiterspielen geboten bekommen.
Bei Blizzard mache ich mir da aber gar keine Sorgen, sie haben bestimmt auch aus BC gelernt. Außerdem sind sie ein Entwicklerstudio das es bis jetzt immer geschafft hat Menschen zu begeistern.

Kurz: Der Lich King kann kommen!


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2008)

Ich kanns kaum mehr erwarten.

Kann nur hoffen das die Beta bald kommt ich nen Key bekomme um die Sucht etwas zu stillen.


----------



## Sheed (23. Juli 2008)

Das was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab, ist sehr gut!

Freu mich schon dermaßen auf den Todesritter, sein Startgebiet und natürlich auch auf den neuen Kontinent der,
im gegensatz zur Draenor, sehr sehr schön geworden ist. 

Need Beta-Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich gibt es längere Questreihen mit vieeeel Story! Und ich freu mich natürlich auf Arthas aka Der Lich König
der einem ins Ohr flüstert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinyx (23. Juli 2008)

Was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe gefählt mir sehr gut. Wenn man euch dabei zu schaut wie ihr den Todesritter spielt bekommt man richtig lust selber den Todesritter zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steve Coal (23. Juli 2008)

Also mit Ausnahme eines Faktes gefällt mir bisher alles recht gut was ich so mitbekommen habe.
Das einzige was mir eben nicht gefällt ist die Qualifikation für den Todesritter.

Ich hätte mir gewünscht dass er mit seinem Level nicht ganz so tief einsteigt, meinetwegen bei 60/65, dafür dann aber eine Questreihe die man erfüllen muss um ihn freizuschalten.
Beispielsweise wie bei den Epischen Mounts vom Hexer und Pala, bzw dem Flugmount vom Dudu.

Aber gut, das ist nicht so tragisch. All diejenigen die jetzt schrien es würde zu viele Todesritter geben sind wohl die gleichen Clowns die damals vor BC geschrieben haben es werde nur noch Blutelfen und Draenai geben. Sie haben sich schon damals geirrt und werden sich auch jetzt wieder irren.

Also Blizzard, weiter so!


----------



## DrKnievel (23. Juli 2008)

Tja...Northrend. Nach dem Burning Crusade Space-Pew-Pew stoßen wir dann also endlich wieder in Gefilde vor, wie man sie aus den Strategiespielen kennt. Ich hoffe inständig dass Blizzard das nicht verbockt.

Ansich bietet Northrend viel Platz für schöne Quest- und Storylines. Ich hoffe das wird auch ausgenutzt. Was man vom DK-Startgebiet sieht, ist ja wirklich sehr sehr schön. Ich hoffe nur, dass sie auch in der Levelzeit zwischen 70 und 80, sowie darüber hinaus, genauso kreativ waren.
Denn auch die Quests in der Scherbenwelt waren am Anfang wirklich zum größten Teil sehr schön - ich erinnere mich noch mit Freuden daran, wie ich das erste Mal auf einem Greifen über die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel gedonnert bin und dabei unter mir mit Bomben Tod und Verderben gesäht habe. Aber irgendwann driftete auch das dann in die immergleichen Quests ab. Töte hier ein Elite und danach 30 normale um mir dann 40 Einheiten sowieso zu besorgen um am Ende dieses zu erhalten - ohne viel Story dahinter. Wirklich packend waren diese Quests dann nicht mehr.


Aber sollte es Blizzard schaffen das Niveau zumindest zur Hälfte der Zeit zwischen 70 und 80 auf einem so hohen Level zu halten wie - anscheinend - permanent im Todesritter-Startgebiet...dann steht uns wirklich ein ganz feines Stück WOW bevor. Ich freue mich zumindest schon darauf jeden Winkel des neuen Kontinents zu erkunden.


Es gibt auch sicherlich einige Kritikpunkte:
Der Todesritter ist zu leicht zu erspielen. Überhaupt ist vieles mMn zu leicht zu erspielen. Casualfreundlich hin und her, aber mir fehlen mittlerweile wirkliche Herausforderungen für Leute, die dem Spiel gerne etwas mehr Zeit widmen. Raiden schön und gut...aber alles was nebenbei läuft hat sich einfach zu schnell erarbeitet. Seien es Ruf, Ehre oder Heroicmarken. Man muss sich für nichts mehr wirklich anstrengen.
Aber vielleicht schaffen da die Erungenschaften ja auch abhilfe.

Ansich eine Kritik zur Heldenklasse:
Ich hätte mir wirklich gewünscht, dass die Heldenklasse ein Upgrade des eigenen Chars darstellt. So wie es jetzt ist, ist der DK nichts weiter als eine weitere normale Klasse - da er ja nicht imba sein soll im Gegensatz zu den Anderen.
Als ich damals, als die Heldenklassen noch ein Punkt unter "Kommt irgendwann vielleichtmal" in der Patchvorschau war, davon gehört hatte (ist wahrscheinlich 3 Jahre her), da habe ich mir immer gewünscht eine epische Questreihe erledigen zu müssen um meine Jägerin in eine Dämonenjägerin umzuformen. *seufz*
Diese Klassen hätten dann eben stärker sein müssen als die normalen. Aber um zu verhindern, dass das zu imba ist, hätte man eine maximale Anzahl an Heldenklassen pro BG festlegen können, etc.
Aber darüber jetzt noch ellenlange Texte zu verfassen, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte....macht ja auch keinen Sinn, jetzt wo es schon zu spät ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Therealdead (23. Juli 2008)

DrKnievel schrieb:


> Ansich eine Kritik zur Heldenklasse:
> Ich hätte mir wirklich gewünscht, dass die Heldenklasse ein Upgrade des eigenen Chars darstellt. So wie es jetzt ist, ist der DK nichts weiter als eine weitere normale Klasse - da er ja nicht imba sein soll im Gegensatz zu den Anderen.
> Als ich damals, als die Heldenklassen noch ein Punkt unter "Kommt irgendwann vielleichtmal" in der Patchvorschau war, davon gehört hatte (ist wahrscheinlich 3 Jahre her), da habe ich mir immer gewünscht eine epische Questreihe erledigen zu müssen um meine Jägerin in eine Dämonenjägerin umzuformen. *seufz*
> Diese Klassen hätten dann eben stärker sein müssen als die normalen. Aber um zu verhindern, dass das zu imba ist, hätte man eine maximale Anzahl an Heldenklassen pro BG festlegen können, etc.
> ...



So mächtig wie du dir das vorstellst kann man auch werden, bloß dazu muss man auch gut sein.
Geh Arena hol S4 und du rockst die BGs.
Geh T6 Instanzen hol T6 und du rockst Pve^^

Sone mächtigen Klassen wird Blizz nicht machen, das ist Wunschdenken

Mfg Dead


----------



## Jinjala (23. Juli 2008)

Die Todesritterquest sieht echt super aus! Würde gerne mal was von Nordend sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich kann mir trotz des guten Eindrucks nicht vorstellen für Längere Zeit zu WoW zurückzukehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jinjala (23. Juli 2008)

Ansich eine Kritik zur Heldenklasse:
Ich hätte mir wirklich gewünscht, dass die Heldenklasse ein Upgrade des eigenen Chars darstellt. So wie es jetzt ist, ist der DK nichts weiter als eine weitere normale Klasse - da er ja nicht imba sein soll im Gegensatz zu den Anderen.
Als ich damals, als die Heldenklassen noch ein Punkt unter "Kommt irgendwann vielleichtmal" in der Patchvorschau war, davon gehört hatte (ist wahrscheinlich 3 Jahre her), da habe ich mir immer gewünscht eine epische Questreihe erledigen zu müssen um meine Jägerin in eine Dämonenjägerin umzuformen. *seufz*
Diese Klassen hätten dann eben stärker sein müssen als die normalen. Aber um zu verhindern, dass das zu imba ist, hätte man eine maximale Anzahl an Heldenklassen pro BG festlegen können, etc.
Aber darüber jetzt noch ellenlange Texte zu verfassen, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte....macht ja auch keinen Sinn, jetzt wo es schon zu spät ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/quote]

Njeeer damit die BGs bis auf die erlaubten Todesritter immer leer sind oder du mit deinem imba Dämonenjäger 5 Magier auf einmal wegrocken kannst! BÄM BÄM KRIT!!!!!
Ich will, dass ich meinen Krieger in einen riesen Staubsauger verwandeln kann, der alle einsaugt dann kann mir keiner mehr Aua machen und ich klau die Flagge in den BGs... BÄM BÄM!!!
Und meinen Magier verwandle ich in eine Sonne, die alle verbruzelt! MAN WÄRE DAS NICE!!!!111Elf


----------



## DrKnievel (23. Juli 2008)

Meine Güte war klar, dass die ganzen PvP Heuler wieder ankommen wie unfair dies und das doch wäre.

1. Es WAR damals meine Vorstellung...das ist 2-3 Jahre her.
2. Nur weil ich T6 habe spiele ich noch längst keine andere Klasse.
3. Ist ja es - Leuten wie euch sei Dank - anders geworden.
4. Ist mir ansich auch scheiss egal wie stark so eine Heldenklasse gewesen wäre. Es geht ja eigentlich nicht darum Imba zu werden. Aber eine Weiterentwicklung des Chars wäre eben toll gewesen. Ich hätte auch liebendgerne meinen jetzigen CHar geopfert um ihn per Quest zum Dämonenjäger/Erzdruiden/HierHeldenklasseEinsetzen umzuwandeln. So wie der DK jetzt ist, ist er einfach ein X-Beliebiger weiterer Char mit einer X-Beliebigen Klasse und Rasse.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (23. Juli 2008)

ich bin von dem was ich bis jetz von Wotlk gesehen hab begeistert, allerdings würde ich bei den buffed beta shows lieber auch was von nordend sehen, ich will erst meinen geliebten fetti auf 80 bringen bevor ich mir nen dk mach^^ 
dank der beta show 3 bin ich mir sicher: ich mach mir dann nen tauren dk und hol mir des folen bei der mount q xD


----------



## Faimith (23. Juli 2008)

Flauwy schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar Blizz-Fanboy und sehe daher sicher alles aus einem anderen Blickwinkel als viele Spieler, aber mich hat die Erweiterung bisher total geflasht. Atmosphäre pur, Verbesserung der Klassen an den Stellen wo es drückte und Story, Story, Story!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hiho ^^

Hmm.. naja, dass wegen den Klassen, lässts sich drüber streiten.. ich selbst bin mit den Änderungen beim Mage momentan gar nicht zufrieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ansonsten geb ich dir Recht ^^.



> DrKnievel:
> Meine Güte war klar, dass die ganzen PvP Heuler wieder ankommen wie unfair dies und das doch wäre.



Ich finde WoW ist ein Pve bzw. RP bezogenes Spiel (auch darüber lässts sich streiten ^^). Aber auch PvP kann mal spassig sein, jedoch von mir aus gesehen nicht gleich jeden Tag -.- xD


Naja.. hf ^^ Ich freue mich auf wotlk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ziehe zuerst mal meinen Mage (main) auf 80ig ^^.

MFG
Faimith  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtdrache (23. Juli 2008)

So wie es sehe gefälls mir gut.

Aber da muss noch vieles gemacht werden besonders beim mage.

und der dk ist im mom zu stark und den anderen klassen überlegen ich hoffe blizz ändert das.

ansonsten  ein gutes addon der seinen preis wert ist.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (23. Juli 2008)

Also bisjetzt sieht alles richtig geil aus, ich freu mich dermaßen auf WotLK


----------



## KillaTaure (23. Juli 2008)

Alles Super !!

Freue mich ganz besonders über das neue Schlachtfeld das sieht doch mal nice auß naja und natürlich über den DK!!



....OH ein Beta-key is gedropt :-)))) : Need : 2 

Ach kacke ich und mein Würfelglück! Nagut vielleicht beim nächsten Mal


----------



## Flauwy (23. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Du bist doch nur happy über die SPS Änderungen gibs zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt, Blizz hat alle meine Wünsch erfüllt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

AoE


----------



## Sempai02 (23. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin aktuell hin- und hergerissen. Wrath klingt schon einfach klasse,allen voran der Todesritter. Man kann sagen,dass es bei mir momentan so läuft:

Pro WoW: Nordendsetting, Todesritter, Spielereien wie Achievements + viele Komfortfunktionen nach 3,5 Jahren
Contra WoW: Ich hab da mittlerweile keine Gilde und Freunde spielen auch nicht mehr.

Pro WAR: Setting, neue Ideen wie PQs, RvR, Spielereien wie Wälzer des Wissens sowie eine vorhandene Gilde
Contra WAR: Wird wieder viele nervige Anfangsfehler haben, fehlende Komfortfunktionen und außerdem war Warhammer bei mir immer nur der ewige Zweite nach WoW.

In den nächsten Wochen wird WAR getestet, im Prinzip steht und fällt alles mit dem RvR. Trotzdem lockt einen WoW immer noch,da Blizzard bei Wrath viele Fehler von BC (anscheinend) nicht mehr wiederholt.

@Flauwy:

Blizzard macht ein neues Age of Empires  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bocklex (23. Juli 2008)

Flauwy schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar Blizz-Fanboy und sehe daher sicher alles aus einem anderen Blickwinkel als viele Spieler, aber mich hat die Erweiterung bisher total geflasht. Atmosphäre pur, Verbesserung der Klassen an den Stellen wo es drückte und Story, Story, Story!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich find nich dass sie die klassen verbessert haben wo es drückt, beim deff-tank z.b. fehlt immernoch ein guter gruppen aggro erzeuger! Und der Mage hat seine DD rolle sowieso schon komplett verloren....


----------



## Therados (23. Juli 2008)

Also ich find toll was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab,vorallem der Todesritter macht laune auf die Erweiterung.
Der Rest ist halt nix neues aber das hat nix zu sagen das es schlecht ist .Mann kennt das ja jeder Motzt und alle Spielen trotzden.


----------



## Thrainan (23. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mir die bisherigen Talente mal angeshen und kann sagen das es bei den 4 Klassen die ich spiele bezüglich neuer talente 50/50 steht. Die hälfte der neuen Talente sind ganz nett und brauchbar, bei anderen sieht man schon jetzt das sie nicht wirklich brauchbar sind.
Zum beispiel bin ich ein gegner des CC für alle Konzepts. Ich spiele selber einen schamanen, aber ich würde drauf verzischten. Ich frage mich wozu? Richt für mich nach einer gleichmarerei, wodurch alleinstellungsmerkmale einzelner Klassen noch weiter abgeschächt werden.


----------



## Fabi_an (23. Juli 2008)

Das Todesritterstartgebiet ist mal echt Spitze.
Ich hoffe das Niveau hält sich so in Nordend.

Ich finds beim Hexenmeister nur Schade, dass die Dämonenform, oder was das genau ist,
ein Talent, genauer das letzte Talent im Dämonologie Baum ist.

lg Fabi


----------



## Traklar (23. Juli 2008)

Einerseit gefällt es mir gut, andererseit will ich die alten 60er Zeiten zurück. Aber ich hab das Erste gevotet und hoffe das Blizzard Pre-BC wieder in Wotlk bringt und kein BC.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (23. Juli 2008)

Also ich finds bis jetzt auch richtig gut gelungen, aber einiges gefällt mir noch nicht so wirklich wie zB die quest mit der kanone auf dem schiff, gute idee, aber 200 mobs finde ich zu viel :/


----------



## Sempai02 (23. Juli 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> Also ich finds bis jetzt auch richtig gut gelungen, aber einiges gefällt mir noch nicht so wirklich wie zB die quest mit der kanone auf dem schiff, gute idee, aber 200 mobs finde ich zu viel :/



Wobei dort ja bei einem Schuss schon 10 Gegner vielen. Und das Problem mit den gelockten Gegnern will Blizzard ja noch beheben. Ich finde die Quest lustig.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (23. Juli 2008)

Bis auf das ich die beiden Töte 200 Scarlets Kill-Quests überzogen finde (100 hätte gereicht) finde ich das Blizz sich sehr Mühe gegeben hat.


----------



## Amonarth (23. Juli 2008)

Ich habe für Furchtbar gestimmt, denn ich bin zwar ein Spieler, der wenig mit dem Highend-Content zu tun hat, aber auch nicht wirklich viel Spaß daran hat, mehrere Charaktere durch momentan Kara und ZA bzw Gruul/Maggi zu ziehen. Und das heißt, dass ich so gut wie nur einen Charakter spiele: meinen Krieger. Und gerade der wird nun genervt im Defbereich und die neuen Talente sind zu 60% entweder im falschen Baum untergekommen oder absoluter Müll. Zwar gefällt mir Northrend (Ich werde mich weigern, es jemals mit dem eingedeutschten Namen zu bezeichnen) atmosphärisch gut, doch teilweise sind auch ein paar Sachen eingebaut, die doch sehr unpassend sind (Man erinnere nur an Bilder grüner Wiesen, die ganze Gebiete füllen) und so in WC3 nicht enthalten waren. Außerdem gefällt mir nicht, dass Blizzard die "Einheitsbrei"-Strategie fortführt, da verliert ein RPG seine Individualität bei den Klassen, die es als einziges interessant macht, mit einem anderen Charakter ganz neu anzufangen - egal wie viel Content Blizz reinpumpt.


----------



## PTK (23. Juli 2008)

ich finds gut, da kann ich auch ma wieder mithalten schließlich sind ja viele leute jetzt schon einfach richtig gut equipt...
klar tun die leute die jetzt mit viel mühe t6 haben leid aber is halt besser wenn man allen die selben chancen gibt.. beispielsweise beim lvln.


----------



## Arikros (23. Juli 2008)

Was ich bis jez gesehn habe (ist nicht viel *g* ) gefällt mir gut. Besonders gespannt bin ich darauf ob man als Todesritter beiden Fraktionen angehört, das würde ich gerne wissen.


----------



## D4rk-x (23. Juli 2008)

Also ich persönlich bin hin und her gerissen, ich habe angst das Blizzard das Spiel „Kaputumbaut „und es nicht mehr das ist was es mal war. Für mich sieht’s so aus ob Blizzard das Raiden weg haben will was mich aber zu WoW gebracht hat. Das Teamwork von 40 oder später 25 Spielern. Flauwy muss ich zustimmen das vieles von der Story her weiter getrieben wird und mich das wiederum auch fesseln wird =) Mal schauen was auf uns zu kommt.


----------



## Frank-414 (24. Juli 2008)

Wo is'n die Antwort-Option "Ich versuche die _WotLK_-Berichterstattung zum umgehen um nicht schon den halben Content zu kennen bevor ich selbst mal dorthin kann."...???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhaven (24. Juli 2008)

Das Addon wird Klasse!! Auch, wenn der großteil der Fans (mich eingeschlossen x)) den kompletten Inhalt noch gar nicht gesehen haben. Die Atmosphäre ist großartig. Ich freue mich auf etwas mehr MMORPG und die frostige Umgebung. Dieser ganze Geißel Kram interessiert mich tierisch. Langsam kann ich die "bunte" Scherbenwelt nicht mehr sehen und freue mich echt auf etwas neues (Vorallem den Deathknight, da das Startgebiet echt gelungen ist)


----------



## prinzyvon (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen 

also ich finde das bliz seher viel arbeit sich gemacht hat mit wow und dan noch die erweiterrung BC und jetzt noch die 2 erweiterrung das finde ich es toll von den also die arbeit die da in den erweiterrungen hine stecken möchte ich nicht machen ich hoffe das die 2 erweiterrung auch so würt wie BC und ich finde auch das der totesritter nicht nur paltte tragen kann sondere´s mal ne andere rüssi die sterker ist als platte (ich dachte so an ne titan rüssi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) also wenn es schon ne heldenkalsse ist sollte sie auch so aus sehen aber trozedem finde ich das spiel wow immer wieter wunder schön  es gibt immer was neues. DANKE BLIZ 


Mfg Prinzyvon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (24. Juli 2008)

Fabi_an schrieb:


> Das Todesritterstartgebiet ist mal echt Spitze.
> Ich hoffe das Niveau hält sich so in Nordend.
> 
> Ich finds beim Hexenmeister nur Schade, dass die Dämonenform, oder was das genau ist,
> ...




Naja.. die Hexer haben die Arschkarte was die Raidskillung betrifft :S... naja, ich meine ^^ man könnte die Raidskillung beibehalten, aber man käme nicht an die neuen Talente heran... Naja ^^ muss man einen neuen Weg finden *grübel*.

Ich freue mich einfach mal und hoffe auf Änderungen beim Mage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG
Faimith  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulsdeath (24. Juli 2008)

Ich freu mich vor allem auf die neuen kleinen Dinge wie das Belohnungssystem, wo man auch für alte Sachen noch Titel oder sonstiges bekommt. Das gibt einen nochmal ne kleine Motivation in BC doch vllt ihr und dort bissel Ruf zu farmen oder mobs zu hauen


----------



## Kiséki (24. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie ist das einzige worauf ich mich freue die Einführung neuer Frisuren...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eaglestar (24. Juli 2008)

Klingt alles sehr verlockend was man in den Videos sehen kann!

Aber wenn man es genau betrachtet ist doch nur wieder leveln bis zum maximalen Stufe und dann wieder X-mal die gleichen Instanzen machen um
die Ausrüstung für die nächste Instanz zu haben und dann zum Schluss vor einer Mülltonne....ääähm dem LichKing zu stehen (schlimmes Charaktermodel).

Ich werde die Berichterstattung bestimmt verfolgen und evtl. irgendwann 2009 mal WotlK anspielen, aber ich warte auf andere Spieletitel wie Warhammer, Guild Wars 2 oder Aion.
Meiner Meinung nach ist WoW einfach zu überholt und ausgelutscht. Ein WoW 2 mit neuen Ansätzen wäre mir lieber als noch ein Addon mit max. Level 90.


MfG 8-)


----------



## Kahadan (24. Juli 2008)

Ich würde gern Nordend mit Stufe 60 besuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber alles in allem sieht das Addon sehr vielversprechend aus!


----------



## TheMoonkin (24. Juli 2008)

Find bisher eigentlich alles super was ich gesehen hab, die neuen Talente, Death Knight *freu* und auch Northrend. ich denke ich werde mit meinem druiden und nem dk abwechselnd leveln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kethe (24. Juli 2008)

naja...

vom bisherigen, was ich so gesehn habe, bin ich schon der Meinung, dass WotLk sehr gut wird, was mich allerdings stört ist, dass bisher soo viel Feedback von der  Community gekommen ist, dass das einem schonwieder fast Angst machen mus... 

Es wird sicherlich so kommen, dass die Anfangsgebiete Top sind, keine Frage, und dass auch das neue Open-PvP, sowie das neue BG am Anfang sehr große zustimmung bekommen. Meine Befürchtung ist einfach, dass schnell die Luft rausgehen könnte!
Auch wenn Blizzard immer viel daran liegt, alles so perfekt wie möglich zu machen, ist trotzdem eine große Gefahr, dass die neuerungen nur Bedingt sind und die Zonen nach den zwei Startgebieten(Der Heulende Fjord/-zweiten Namen habsch grad nich Parat) wieder nur so olala sind und nicht mehr dieser "SCHOCK"-efekt auftritt ... das wird wiederum schnell zu Frust.
Oder auch das neue "Raid"-System, DAS ist das einzigste, was wirklich schwer einschneiden wird...
Ich meine- HALLO?! ARTHAS zu 10?!- das will mir nicht in den Kopf, so wie jede andere Raidinstanz auch zu Zehnt machbar sein wird...
nagut, ich bin ein sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr großer Fan von WoW:Classic 40er Raids(!). Die verkleinerung auf die 25'er hat mich schon derbe angepisst, aber im Endefekt auch wieder überzeugt. Doch, dass jetz alle großen Bosse auch zu Zehnt machbar sind nur in abgespeckter Version ... mhm ... muss sich wohl erst noch beweisen. Wie wird das denn u.a. mit den "Open-Welt-Bossen" sein??? - wenn es denn überhaupt welche geben wird in Northrend- sind die auch zu Zehnt denn schaffbar????Oo oder wie? 


So far


----------



## Elledar (24. Juli 2008)

Obwohl ich sozusagen ein "Hobby Kritiker" bin muss ich wirklich sagen respekt!
Wenn ich mir schon alleine die Beta-Shows anschaue "läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen".
Ich freue mich so richtig darauf!


----------



## Belthar (24. Juli 2008)

naja also mir hatt da eine antwort gefehlt , ich find die grafik ziemlich nett die quest sind gut und das dk startgebiet sieht echt toll aus , aber trotzdem wünsch ich mir die alten 60er zeiten zurück , früher war alles besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mc is immernoch meine lieblings instanz und ich würd einiges dafür geben mal wieder stundenang in bwl zu wipen und mich zu ärgern das mein dudu früher nur heilersets hatte und ich vom raidleader gezwungen wurde selbst wenn ich schon heal speccn musst nur zu disspeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jaaaaajaaaa das warn zeiten 

so long


----------



## Lumpi667 (24. Juli 2008)

Mir fehlt ganz klar die Antwortmöglichkeit: "ich spiele zwar WoW aber WotLK interessiert mich (noch) nicht"


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2008)

WENN die erwartungen stimmen dan wirds das spiel aller spiele.
und soweit ich blizz kenne wird es auch.


----------



## Patirst (25. Juli 2008)

Meine Stimme viel auf ''Ich bin hin- und hergerissen. Ob Nordend den hohen Erwartungen gerecht wird?''.
Im einzelnem finde ich die Einführung des DK´s jetzt doch mehr als gelungen. War erst überhaupt nicht begeistert von der neuen Heldenklassen, aber nach den Buffed-Beta-Videos muss ich mein Vorurteil doch dick übermalen. Die ganze Atmosphäre um den DK, Den Lichkönig und die Ghule hat etwas faszinierendes. Auch vom Content an sich bin ich beeindruckt. Jedoch bleibt immer so ein fades Gefühl im Magen wenn ich an die neuen Klassen-Skills denke, oder an die Levelkurve von 60 auf 70. Ich befürchte eine übersättigung von Todesrittern (obwohl, der allgemeine Tankmangel wäre dann Geschichte). Wie es letzendlich sein wird, sehn wir wenn der Login Blidschirm blau aufleuchtet.

Im großen und ganzen freu ich mich aber drauf mit meiner Magieren mich durch Northend zu kämpfen. 

PS: Nochmal großes Lob Lichking Zentrale  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RunningCrow (25. Juli 2008)

Also das was man bisher sehen konnte scheint echt genial zu sein. Neue Chars......neue Geschichte.... neue Gebiete.....
Gerade für mich, der weniger auf lange ini und raids steht (zu wenig Zeit), große Vorfreude auf neue quests :-)


----------



## HugoBoss24 (25. Juli 2008)

RunningCrow schrieb:


> Also das was man bisher sehen konnte scheint echt genial zu sein. Neue Chars......neue Geschichte.... neue Gebiete.....
> Gerade für mich, der weniger auf lange ini und raids steht (zu wenig Zeit), große Vorfreude auf neue quests :-)




ich freue mich schon riesig auf das addon.
bei den vielen neuen sachen die bisher bekannt sind weiss man garnicht was man zuerst machen soll.
und vor allem endlich ein riesiges neues gebiet was es zu erkunden gibt. ich kann die scherbenwelt so langsam nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Gramarye (25. Juli 2008)

Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass es 2 buffed umfragen 017 gibt?

zu WotLK: sieht spannend aus, DK is au kuhl, neuer kontinent und veränderte Grafik sind prima


----------



## Rayon (27. Juli 2008)

Langweilig. Neue Gebiete schön und gut, wieder alles hochgeschraubt von den Stats, wieder itemreset (und zusätzliche itemspirale). Also im Fazit: Schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Langweilig. Neue Gebiete schön und gut, wieder alles hochgeschraubt von den Stats, wieder itemreset (und zusätzliche itemspirale). Also im Fazit: Schlecht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign


----------



## Panador (28. Juli 2008)

Überraschend gut. Wollte mir eigentlich Wotlk fix nicht holen, inzwischen siehts eher nach dem Gegenteil aus. Ja, es ist klar, es wird das gleiche sein wie bisher, mit den ersten paar Quests wird das mühsam zusammengefarmte Equip obsolet, es wird wieder die üblichen "Kill x of y" etc. Quests geben und bei Lvl 80 wirds wieder heißen Innis farmen nach besserem Equip... Aber es ist nun mal das einzige MMO wo paar von meinen RL-Leuten aktiv sind, das einzige MMO wo ich nen ready Max-Lvl Char habe. Und speziell das erste mal von 70 bis 80 Leveln sicher macht mir sicher wieder Spaß, und bis zu nem gewissen Punkt auch das Equip-Farmen auf 80, is nun mal einfach teilweise noch der Reiz von Diablo 2 "das bessere Item hier, das bessere Item da". ^^
Irgendwann wirds fade werden, aber bei meinem Lvl-Tempo, vor allem da ich auch den Death Knight spielen will, wird das schon ein paar Monate dauern und die paar Monate hab ich eben ne gute Unterhaltung.

Solange kein MMO rauskommt, dass mich überzeugen kann, ein bestimmtes Potential zu haben (muss nicht unbedingt bei Start perfekt sein, wenn 1. das Grundgerüst passt und 2. ich glaube, dass die Leute das ehrlich hinkriegen, dass es schnell noch besser wird) werd ich wohl bei WoW bleiben. Und sei's drum, ob ich nach 5 Monaten auf dem Stand wie jetzt bin, dass ich mich zweimal die Woche für Kara und ZA paar Stunden hinsetze und sonst nicht mehr viel mache... mir is das im vorhinein klar und ich lass mich bewußt drauf ein.


----------



## markboy1 (12. August 2008)

Eiso was ich bis jetzt gehört hab denk ich as das richtig geil wird.


----------



## Gias (13. August 2008)

Mir fehlt "Mkay neuen Content sehe ich, aber echte Killerfeatures ? Fehlanzeige."

Von dem was bis jetzt vorgestellt wurde, schauts nach hier und da gut geklaut aber selbst nicht neues eingebaut aus.
Eigene geniale Features hab ich bis jetzt nicht gesehen, somit werde ich zwar wotlk auch kaufen aber wenn wotlk und war zeitnah rauskommen
erstmal zu war greifen weil ich da mehr neuen Content fürs Geld kriegen werde.


----------

